# Critical Mass -Mr.Nice



## 0b1kinsmokey (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been growing and developing my Critical Mass genetics for about 2 years now. i bought them when Mr.Nice first released them, cost me $240 for 15 of them. i had been working with Big Bud for about a year before that. 

*Quick Break Down*
is a very prolific Big bud, skunk mix , indica dominant, big bud has very strong genetics and you can see the similarities lie more with Bigbud than with the skunk

is an f1 hybrid, that is, that it is the offspring of 2 pure breeds, or "true-breeds"

is farelly unstable as far as diversity goes in phenotypes. sisters differ greatly. edges need to be smoothed out more lol. 

*An Inside Scoop*
definetely a strain for a more advanced grower, especially for the price of seeds. 
is more intollerant to common mishaps, like slight drift in PH or high ppm levels. 
for an indica dominat strain as far as phenotypes go, its attitude is completely sativa like
is intollerant of higher ppm levels (999+) most of the similar sisters all reacted the same to higher ppm levels , stunted easy

very intollerant to cold soil temps, or water temps. ive never seen so many phenos lock out phosphorus so easily lol, and i have grown this in both hydro and soil, both indoor and out, with 6 different nutrient regimens

very vigorous veg growth if kept happy. extremely vigorous growth during flower, ive had more than 3 feet of growth in a single month indoor on a couple that werent topped

very pest resiliant; if healthy, very hardy to pests. 

*Yield*
very good yield, both indoor and out
not very resinous unless ur adding co2, did a couple without co2 and trichomes were severley lacking. but still verryyy very tasty.
outdoor yield was signifigant, prefer the indoor quality more on this one however. unless u got a greenhouse with a couple co2 generators. that would be the sht

*the high* 
very good, strong- indica leaning- 
top shelf smoke if grown properly

overall i would rate it a 8 out of 10 for commercial value


----------



## maineharvest (May 2, 2008)

Those are some big *** plants!!!  wish i had one of those in my closet


----------



## NorCalHal (May 2, 2008)

Thanks so much OB1! We were just talking about this strain last nite! 
I am waiting patiently for Mr.Nce to put these back in stock.


----------



## peruvian skunk (May 2, 2008)

look really nice man. wish i had me a nug of that


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 3, 2008)

Thanks guys

yea i wish i could sell some of my beans!

just scraped '08 generation Critical Mass


----------



## THE_DUDE (May 3, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Crazy Horse (May 3, 2008)

Just watched Ironman tonite, and the "Dude" (Jeff Bridges)was in it. He was alot better in The Big Lebowski lol. Ironman was a surprisingly good movie. Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Great report. Thanks for contributing. Take care and be safe.


----------

